# News - Jugendschutz: Drogenbeauftragte fordern: World of Warcraft ab 18 und Altersfreigabe unter Vorbehalt



## System (6. Juli 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,689124


----------



## tommy301077 (6. Juli 2009)

Ich fordere das komplette Verbot von "Wolrd of Warcraft"! Ich verstehe sowieso diese ganzen Versuche zur Bevormund erwachsener Spieler nicht, solange wirklich grenzwertige Spiele wie WoW, Sims x & Co. für Kinder legal zugänglich sind. Die Frau hat nicht ganz unrecht, wenn sie eine Heraufsetzung der Altersfreigabe fordert. Das Suchtpotential sollte man nicht unterschätzen, gerade bei Kindern und Jugendlichen. Ich kann mich noch genau daran erinnern, dass mir meine Eltern in meiner Jugend teilweise den Strom abgeschalten haben, um mich von "Dune" wegzubekommen. Zurückblickend betrachtet muss ich sagen, dass dies genau das richtige war und ich heutzutage gefahrlos zocken kann und auch die Grenzen kenne.


----------



## Rod86 (6. Juli 2009)

ach gott jetzt geht das wieder los.. 
kurz und knapp: macht was ihr wollt, mit 23 isses mir wurscht obs erst ab 18 freigegeben wird oder nicht, nicht das es das niveau in MMO's, grad in WoW, heben würde, aber das ist ein anderes thema.. 
da stellt sich dann nur mal wieder die frage wo die grenze gezogen werden soll.. was macht "süchtig" und was nicht? 

wenn du schon "sims x und co" aufzählst, dann frag ich mich wie sehr du dich mit der thematik überhaupt beschäftigt hast... 

ach ja.. und zum thema "strom weg beim dune zocken".. man muss sich seine eltern nur richtg erziehen  
da gibts so ne lustige story wie ich damals zu unserer flatrate gekommen bin... *fg*


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				tommy301077 am 06.07.2009 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fordere das komplette Verbot von "Wolrd of Warcraft"! Ich verstehe sowieso diese ganzen Versuche zur Bevormund erwachsener Spieler nicht, solange wirklich grenzwertige Spiele wie WoW, Sims x & Co. für Kinder legal zugänglich sind. Die Frau hat nicht ganz unrecht, wenn sie eine Heraufsetzung der Altersfreigabe fordert. Das Suchtpotential sollte man nicht unterschätzen, gerade bei Kindern und Jugendlichen. Ich kann mich noch genau daran erinnern, dass mir meine Eltern in meiner Jugend teilweise den Strom abgeschalten haben, um mich von "Dune" wegzubekommen. Zurückblickend betrachtet muss ich sagen, dass dies genau das richtige war und ich heutzutage gefahrlos zocken kann und auch die Grenzen kenne.


Hast du generell so eine engstirnige Meinung bzw. 'begrenzten Horizont' was Meinungen von anderen angeht?

Erst dein merkwürdiger Kommentar in dem Thread wo es um die "Bastel CPU" ging, jetzt hier wenn es um WoW bzw. "grenzwertige" Spiele geht, wo du u.a. Sims aufführst.

Ich teile deine Meinung bezügl. dem Alter, was man haben sollte wenn man WoW spielt ... man sollte Volljährig sein. Punkt.

Dann hören aber unsere Gemeinsamkeiten schon auf. Wo liegt dein Problem anderen Leuten zuzugestehen was sie in ihrer Freizeit machen? Wenn jemand WoW spielt, soll er doch. Wenn jemand Sims spielt ... warum nicht? Mit welchem Recht urteilst du über diese Spiele mit dem "Kommentar" grenzwertig? Warum stellst du Sims mit WoW auf eine Stufe?

Die einzige Gemeinsamkeit beider Spiele ist: ... es sind Spiele. Das wars.

Also lern mal bitte zu differenzieren und achte ein wenig auf die Wortwahl.


----------



## Nosi11 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

ich weiß nicht welcher süchtige sich von einer altersfreigabe aufhalten lässt. irgendwie kommt man doch trotzdem an die spiele. die ganzen abos laufen doch eh über papas konto.

und eltern die es nicht fertig bringen ihre kinder vom pc wegzuholen legen sowas dann noch selbst in den einkaufswagen.


----------



## hawkytonk (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

"Christian Pfeiffer [...] forderte Wissenschaftler auf, Kriterien aufzustellen [...] ob süchtig machende Elemente im Spiel enthalten sind." - Wozu? Der Kerl geht sowieso nur nach seiner eigenen (völllig verdrehten) Meinung. Der sucht sich doch eh die "Erkenntnisse" heraus, die ihm passen. 

"von der Industrie eine Abgabe von 20 Cent je Spiel" - Als wenn Raubkopien die Unternehmen nicht schon genug beuteln würden.  Da kommt dieser Kerl, der viel "leitet" wenn der Tag lang ist  , und will für seine "Forschungen" auch noch Geld abzwacken. Und das dafür, dass der den Unternehmen nachher noch mehr verbietet.


----------



## BlackAssasin (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Dann fordere ich, dass Schokolade, Chips und allgemein Süßigkeiten auch erst ab 18 freigegeben werden.
Ich kenne viele dicke Kinder, die regelrecht süchtig nach Süßem sind und sehr dick sind und das schon mit 10-12 !!!
Wenn wir eh schon dabei sind Süchte in den Griff zu bekommen: 
Ich bin süchtig nach Taekwondo, eine Kampfsportart. Verbieten? Ab 18? Aber hallo!

Einerseits finde ich es gut, dass sie versuchen etwas gegen solche Süchte zu tun, aber andererseits könnte ich kotzen...
Fast alles (wenn nicht sogar alles) kann heutzutage süchtig machen.
Fernsehen, Alkohol, Zigaretten, Drogen, Sport,... sogar Lesen!

Games ist einfach zu neu für viele Politiker und sie haben kaum eine Ahnung wie man damit umgehen soll.
Sie sollten lieber Aufklärung betreiben, anstatt es zu verbieten bzw. es ab 18 freizugeben.

Es gibt sicherlich auch viele junge Spieler die noch keine 18 sind und auch nicht süchtig nach WoW sind und die haben dann die **schkarte gezogen...


----------



## Rod86 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

ich wart nur auf den vorschlag, bzw die forderung, es den chinesen gleich zu machen... soll heissen ne festlegung der stunden die man ins netz bzw spiele spielen darf. 
wow hats ja gut vorgemacht mit den 5h, glaub in aion ists ja auch so..


----------



## Rod86 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

yap, süßigkeiten sind sowas von böse, die sollte man generell verbieten, produktion und einfuhr, besitz und konsum und überhaupt -.-


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Nosi11 am 06.07.2009 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß nicht welcher süchtige sich von einer altersfreigabe aufhalten lässt. irgendwie kommt man doch trotzdem an die spiele. die ganzen abos laufen doch eh über papas konto.
> 
> und eltern die es nicht fertig bringen ihre kinder vom pc wegzuholen legen sowas dann noch selbst in den einkaufswagen.


Irgendwie bringst du aber gerade ein paar Dinge durcheinander, kann das sein?
Nehmen wir doch das Beispiel Jugendschutz. Wir haben ein ziemlich gutes System, gute Regeln etc.pp.

Trotzdem ist es absolut leicht für Jugendliche, sich Spiele ab 18 Jahren zu beschaffen.

Der Gesetzgeber kann im Rahmen seiner Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten nur einen groben Rahmen definieren, die Einhaltung muss von allen wahrgenommen werden. Sei es der Händler, der große Bruder oder eben die Eltern.

Kurzum: natürlich haben die Eltern eine verdammt große Mitwirkungspflicht, wenn es den Eltern egal ist, was ihre Kinder spielen, dann nutzen auch irgendwelche Gesetzestexte nichts.

Das kann dann aber nicht das Problem der Regierung sein, wenn den Eltern egal ist, wieoft und wielange ihr Kind spielt.


----------



## tommy301077 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



> Hast du generell so eine engstirnige Meinung bzw. 'begrenzten Horizont' was Meinungen von anderen angeht?
> 
> Erst dein merkwürdiger Kommentar in dem Thread wo es um die "Bastel CPU" ging, jetzt hier wenn es um WoW bzw. "grenzwertige" Spiele geht, wo du u.a. Sims aufführst.
> 
> ...


Ok...um das erstmal klarzustellen: Meine erster Satz war ein Scherz! (Smily vergessen 
 ) An meiner Wortwahl finde ich, gibt es nichts auszusetzen...ich beleidige niemanden oder werde anderweitig ausfällig.

Jetzt nochmal zum Thema: Ich habe generell nichts gegen Spiele wie WoW, Sims und Konsorten...auch wenn ich mit dieser Materie wenig anfangen kann. Und ja, ich habe mich ursprünglich auch mit solchen Spielen beschäftigt und habe festgestellt, dass dies nix für mich ist. Ich finde es nur bedenklich, dass viele Kiddies mehr Zeit vor der Kiste verbringen als mit Freunden an der frischen Luft. Da es die Eltern scheinbar nicht schaffen, andere Werte als Power On/Power Off zu vermitteln, muss eben die Regierung an dieser Stelle ihren Erziehungsauftrag wahrnehmen. Zumindest ist die Regelung über die Altersfreigabe EIN Weg, dies zu realisieren. Jedenfalls finde ich solch ein Vorgehen besser, als erwachsenen Menschen vorschreiben zu wollen, was sie tun dürfen oder nicht. Ich hoffe, ich konnte das ganze hiermit ein wenig relativieren.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rod86 am 06.07.2009 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wart nur auf den vorschlag, bzw die forderung, es den chinesen gleich zu machen... soll heissen ne festlegung der stunden die man ins netz bzw spiele spielen darf.
> wow hats ja gut vorgemacht mit den 5h, glaub in aion ists ja auch so..




mal abgesehen von der technischen machbarkeit und von etwaigen juristischen problemen, so hielte ich persönlich eine solche beschränkung für nicht das allerschlechteste, um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## Nosi11 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 06.07.2009 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Nosi11 am 06.07.2009 10:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





genau. aber hauptsache ein paar politiker machen dicke ärme. ändern ja doch nix dran. und wenn doch, na gut, dann geh ich mich halt als 16jähriger ins koma saufen und rauch ein paar schachtel zigaretten bis ich dann mit 18 wow spielen darf. hahahaha!


----------



## Nosi11 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 06.07.2009 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Rod86 am 06.07.2009 10:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

was ein blödsinn! die chinesen waren das auch mit den tollen menschenrechten, gell!?

wenn ich im monat 1 tag habe an dem ich nix arbeiten oder machen muss und lust habe mich 15 stunden an den pc zu sitzen dann mach ich das und will es mir nicht verbieten lassen. außer von der frau halt!


----------



## tommy301077 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 06.07.2009 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Rod86 am 06.07.2009 10:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auweia! Du befürwortest also, dass Kinder und Jugendliche in ihrer Freizeit das Haus verlassen sollen und sich eine Sauerstoffvergiftung zuziehen? Findest du das nicht eine wenig veratnwortungslos? HÄ?


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Nosi11 am 06.07.2009 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 06.07.2009 10:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mag für dich blödsinn sein, ist aber trotzdem meine meinung. 
dass das (hierzulande) undurchführbar ist, weiss ich selbst, darauf musst du mich nicht hinweisen.


----------



## Rod86 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Nosi11 am 06.07.2009 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 06.07.2009 10:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es dreht sich dabei um minderjährige, als "erwachsener" (hierbei ist das alter "18" gemeint) kannst du dort einen nachweis erbringen und tun und lassen was dir lieb ist (was das zocken angeht). 

im übrigen ist zumindest EIN hobby an der "frischen luft" nich verkehrt, wobei ich dabei mal großzügig generell den umgang mit menschen im direkten kontakt verbinde, ob das nun hallenfussball (hallo? auch drinnen? ) oder das spielen eines instruments in ner musikschule sein soll


----------



## Necrolan (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Jaja die Wahlen stehen mal wieder vor der Tür.
Denen geht es nicht um die Süchtlinge, sondern
um die Abgabe von 20 Cent pro Spiel.
Die Sucht zu ernennnen ist für diese Leute reines Druckmittel um an ihr Geld zu kommen.
Warum sollte Ea Blizzard usw denen die Forschungskosten zahlen, wenn sie doch eh schon behaupten dass es so sei? Und wenn sie nicht so an das Geld kommen, wird halt al wieder ein albernes Gesetz verabschiedet, wie eine monatliche Abgabe zu den Abogebühren damit "solchen Leute geholfen werden kann".


----------



## Boesor (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Nosi11 am 06.07.2009 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> was ein blödsinn! die chinesen waren das auch mit den tollen menschenrechten, gell!?
> 
> wenn ich im monat 1 tag habe an dem ich nix arbeiten oder machen muss und lust habe mich 15 stunden an den pc zu sitzen dann mach ich das und will es mir nicht verbieten lassen. außer von der frau halt!



Was soll denn hier schon wieder mal der völlig überstrapazierte Hinweis auf die Chinesen und Menschenrechte?


----------



## Nosi11 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 06.07.2009 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Nosi11 am 06.07.2009 10:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich finds sogar kontraprodulktiv. so machen die leute sicher nie einen tag pause weil sie wissen sie können die zeit am nächsten tag net mehr aufholen. 
aber egal, ich find immer noch es ist alles sache der eltern. aber anscheinend haben wir wirklich ganz schön viele nicht gerade besonders verantwortungvolle eltern.


----------



## Memphis11 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

ich finde sie sollten unter 18 jährigen eine zeitbegrenzung einbauen und gut, jeder über 18 sollte selber wissen wie lange er spielen will, von mir aus bis die rübe qualmt, das muss dann jeder selber wissen.......


----------



## EvilMo (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Man merkt das bald Wahlen sind, also beschneiden wir doch die Rechte der Bürger und tun so als wären die bösen Spiele für Soziale Probleme verantwortlich. Die schuldigen sitzen im Bundestag und die anderen Schuldigen nennen sich Eltern. Aber es war ja die Jahre über so bequem und der Elektrische Babysitter ist so günstig...


----------



## mytech (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

das finde ich sogar gut, das spiel ist wirklich droge pur.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Memphis11 am 06.07.2009 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde sie sollten unter 18 jährigen eine zeitbegrenzung einbauen und gut, jeder über 18 sollte selber wissen wie lange er spielen will, von mir aus bis die rübe qualmt, das muss dann jeder selber wissen.......


Also ich bin für eine Anhebung der Altersfreigabe für WoW, aber wenn sie von 12 Jahre auf 16 oder ggf. 18 angehoben wird, dann will ich keine Begrenzung haben.

Das System bei WoW wo die Eltern Zeiten definieren können finde ich in Ordnung, aber weiter sollte die Maßnahme nicht gehen, also seitens Blizzard.

Wenn die Eltern den PC ausmachen, Maus & Tastatur verstecken dann ist das absolut in Ordnung, wenn das Balg nicht hören will.


----------



## Nosi11 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 06.07.2009 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Nosi11 am 06.07.2009 10:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nach den letzten wochen muss man nicht die chinesen an erster stelle nennen. aber das thema internetbeschränkung egal in welcher form ist sicher kein überstrapaziertes thema^^


----------



## uglygames (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

naja im gegensatz zur CDU will die SPD ja erstmal prüfen, wärend die CDU gleich alles Sperren will und verbieten, untersucht die SPD ja wenigstens...


----------



## Boesor (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				EvilMo am 06.07.2009 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Man merkt das bald Wahlen sind, also beschneiden wir doch die Rechte der Bürger und tun so als wären die bösen Spiele für Soziale Probleme verantwortlich. Die schuldigen sitzen im Bundestag und die anderen Schuldigen nennen sich Eltern. Aber es war ja die Jahre über so bequem und der Elektrische Babysitter ist so günstig...




Tatsache ist, die Rechte der Jugendlichen und Kinder wurden schon immer beschnitten und das völlig zurecht.
Immerhin handelt es sich nicht um voll entwickelte erwachsene Menschen (ok, ob das bei 18 Jährigen so ist kann man sich auch fragen)


----------



## hiro-protagonist (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich finde eine Altersfreigabe ab 18+ für Onlinespiele mit einem Ausmaß wie WAR, WOW und Co völlig korrekt. Im Alter von 12+ sind bestimmt ein großer Teil nicht in der Lage die Konsequenzen für übermäßiges Spielen ab-, bzw. einzuschätzen. Ich denke es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen viel spielen und MMO spielen. Gerade das höher, schneller und weiter Prinzip der MMOs, setzt hier noch einen oben drauf. Also gegenüber dem ein Spiel wie Anno mal übermäßig zu spielen, was sicherlich mal in Etappen vorkommt, aber kein Regelfall sein dürfte. 
Dass es hier bestimmt ärgerlich für jene ist, die mit unter 18 es sogar besser handhaben können als vielleicht ein 30 Jähriger, ist dann der bittere Beigeschmack an der Sache. Viel wichtiger halte ich allerdings auch Aufklärung bei solchen Themen. Das Seitens der Schule, aber auch vom Staat aus gegenüber der Eltern und der eben genannten Lehrer. Hier habe ich das Gefühl passiert fast nichts. 
Ähnlich wie bei Jugendkriminalität. Sozialarbeiter/in, sowie dessen Einrichtungen bekommen kaum noch Geld und Unterstützung, aber sich wundern das sich der Brandherd ständig entzündet. Etwas weit hergeholt, bzw. ausgeholt, will  aber sagen das mit Verboten allein der Herr nicht Sache werden kann.


----------



## BlackAssasin (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Und wenn man 18 ist, kann man nicht mehr süchtig werden?


----------



## Boesor (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				BlackAssasin am 06.07.2009 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn man 18 ist, kann man nicht mehr süchtig werden?



Doch, aber 18 Jährigen wir in unserer Gesellschaft eben zugetraut, die nötige Reife für einen verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit Risiken zu besitzen.


----------



## Memphis11 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				BlackAssasin am 06.07.2009 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn man 18 ist, kann man nicht mehr süchtig werden?



sicher, nur dann bist du für dich selber verantwortlich, zwingt dich ja keiner WoW zu spielen, oder alkohol zu trinken oder zigaretten zu rauchen usw.....


----------



## WhisperingBlades (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Kaum haben wieder ein paar Politiker laut gedacht, schon werden wieder alle ganz nervös und die (Entschuldigt !) absurdesten Ideen kommen zu Tage. 
Was man aber mal wieder nicht aus den Augen verlieren sollte :
Der Wahlkampf für die Bundestagswahlen im September ist bereits offiziell eröffnet.
Also schaltet doch einfach einen Gang zurück und hebt doch nicht gleich jeden Fedehandschuh auf den i-wer hinwirft. Blizzard hat das schon richtig gemacht, erst gar nicht zu dieser Konferenz zu erscheinen. Sie sind sicher die letzten mit denen man nicht  gemeinsam nach neuen Konzepten suchen kann um die bestehenden Probleme zu lösen, aber sie brauchen sich auch nicht als der Buh Mann zu präsentieren wenn klar ist, das keine Lösungen sondern nur Schuldige gesucht werden. Das zum einen.

Zum anderen wird mal wieder alles als Schuldiger für all die armen spielesüchtigen Kids herangezogen was medienwirksam verkauft werden kann : die Publisher, die Entwicklerstudios, die USK, jaja auch die bösen, bösen Spielezeitschriften tragen ihren Teil bei  Ich warte ja noch drauf das ein Geisteswissenschaftler diese "Kette des Bösen" bis zum alten Konrad Zuse zurückverfolgt. Aber letzten Endes fragt keiner nach den eigentlichen Verantwortlichen : den Eltern. 

Nach meiner Meinung sind es in erster Linie erzieherische Definzite die zum Tragen kommen. Kein PC Spiel macht aus Kindern Killer oder Süchtige, sondern Eltern die sich nicht um ihren Nachwuchs kümmern, die es nicht interessiert wie lange diese vor dem PC sitzen und was sie dort eigentlich veranstalten. Dort muss der Hebel der Politik ansetzen und nicht bei der USK oder den Publishern.


----------



## simplyte (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Da kreuseln sich mir die Fußnägel bei einigen Kommentaren hier. (Wer sich angesprochen fühlt ist auch gmeint  )

Ich bin überrascht das dieser Vorschlag doch ganz anders übermittelt wurde als themenverwandte Vorschläge von einer anderen großen Volkspartei. Also dickes Plus für:

kein Verbot geplant
Blizzard eingladen (also zusammenarbeit mit den Herstellern / Vertreibern)
Bestrebungen wissenschaftliche Erkenntisse zu sammeln und anhand dieser das weitere Vorgehen auszuarbeiten.

Dies sollte hier erst einmal lobenswert erwähnt werden.

Ob man damit übereinstimmt ist ja erstmal egal, die Art und Weise wie das ganze disskutiert wird ist aufjedenfall richtig.

Und Handlungsbedarf besteht bezüglich dieser Problematik, wie man effektiv etwas unternehmen kann muss auch erst einmal erörtert werden.

Desweiteren besteht meines wissens nach kein Verbot für meinetwegen unter 16 Jährige Counter Strike zu spielen. Es besteht lediglich ein Verkaufsverbot für Händler an Jugentliche unter 16 Jahren. (Bitte verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege!!!)

Warum macht man soetwas? Nicht um die armen Kinder zu bestrafen. Die meisten Spiele flattern bei jugendlichen durch Eltern Omas usw ins Haus. (Und die können dann auch USK 16 o 18 Spiele kaufen). Die ganze sache soll den Eltern vermitteln ob das Spiel unbedenklich für ihr Kind ist oder nicht. (Also eine Art Kaufempfehlung). Und jetzt fangt hier nicht an mit dann müssen sie sich kundig machen. Nein denn Eltern haben meist von Games (Wie auch die meisten Politiker) keine Ahnung. Darum USK. Darum Überarbeitung der Altersbeschränkung. Darum Suchanalyse. Darum Richtig so!!!

Also ich finds gut!! 

P.S. bin übrigens strickt gegen ein Verbot von Killerspielen (das nur am Rande)!


----------



## NineEleven (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Also Unrecht haben sie mit dem Suchtfaktor nicht!

Das kann niemand abstreiten.
Aber anstatt eine Erhöhung der Altersgrenze auf "keine Jugendfreigabe", sollte man viel mehr auf Aufklärung setzen und in diesem Zusammenhang auch den Eltern mehr Verantwortung zusprechen.

WoW ist zwar ein repräsentatives Beispiel für Computer- und Spielsucht aber eben nicht das einzige. 
Man kann auch von Flash-Spielen, Chatrooms, Second Life, oder anderen MMORPGS wie Runes of Magic oder Last Chaos "süchtig" sein.

Da würde ein Verbot gar nichts bewirken!


----------



## darkfuneral (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Es ist leider so das wir unsere Kinder nicht vor jeder Sucht beschützen können. Wir können unseren Kinder beibringen das Drogen süchtig machen. Verhindern das unsere Kinder jemals Drogen konsumieren werden können wir nicht. Verbote haben auch etwas reizvolles, manchmal bewirkt ein Verbot genau das Gegenteil von dem was man sich eigentlich wünscht. 

Paracelsus sagte mal vor paar Hundert Jahren: 
"Alle Ding' sind Gift und nichts ohne Gift; allein die Dosis macht, dass ein Ding kein Gift ist."

Und das wird wohl auch bei Computerspielen zutreffen. Und bei Schokolade (FRESS-SUCHT),  der SEX (SEX-SUCHT) und bei einigen anderen Süchten. Ich habe aber z.B. noch nie auf einer Schokolade den Altershinweis erst ab 18j. erlaubt gelesen. Eigentlich müsste das doch dann der Fall sein. Weil zu viel Schokolade führt zu einer Herzverfettung, Übergewicht und schlussendlich zum Tod. 
Dennoch siehst du Fernsehwerbung wo Schokolade und Süssigkeiten, Alkohol usw. angepriesen werden. Obwohl man weiss das diese Dinge süchtig machen. Das perverse kommt aber erst noch. Unser Staat lässt zu das in unseren Lebensmittel Stoffe beigemischt werden die süchtig machen. z.b. Kartoffel Chips haben "Glutamat" als Geschmacksverstärker. Dieser Stoff ist bekannt dafür das er süchtig macht. Und bewirkt das wir die ganze Verpackung Chips essen und nicht nur die gesunde Menge von einer handvoll. 

Ich kann deswegen Politiker nicht wirklich ernst nehmen die über Gefahren und Jugendschutz bei Computerspiele wie WoW diskutieren.  Es gibt nicht ein Problem, sondern deren mehre.


----------



## Postal-Dude (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

FORDERT ist das entscheindene Wort! 
Lasse reden....


----------



## Drinius (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ich finde es auch gut das Blizzard dort ferngeblieben ist - hätte sich sonst zu einer Hexenjagd dort entwickelt. Sind ja eh die Richtigen dort gewesen, wenn ich schon allein den Namen Christian Pfeiffer lese - und das Ergebnis der angestrebten Forschungen ist ja auch von vornherein klar, wenn Christian Pfeiffer diese organisiert...


----------



## Boesor (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Drinius am 06.07.2009 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es auch gut das Blizzard dort ferngeblieben ist - hätte sich sonst zu einer Hexenjagd dort entwickelt. Sind ja eh die Richtigen dort gewesen, wenn ich schon allein den Namen Christian Pfeiffer lese - und das Ergebnis der angestrebten Forschungen ist ja auch von vornherein klar, wenn Christian Pfeiffer diese organisiert...



Eine Frage: Hegst du denn berechtigte Zweifel daran, dass Spiele wie WOW eine Art Sucht entwickeln können?


----------



## BoeMatic (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ach ja, es vergeht wirklich keine Woche in der nicht irgendjemand das Maul aufreisst und irgendein Verbot oder eine Einschränkung fordert  

Wenn ich Blizzard wäre, hätte ich mich an so einer "Diskussion" auch nicht beteiligt.
Die haben ein System eingebaut, welches es den Eltern erlaubt die Spielzeit ihrer Kiddies einzuschränken. Wenn die sich mit so etwas aber nicht beschäftigen wollen, dann dürfen sie auch nicht rumweinen, wenn ihr Kind in eine solche Sucht abrutscht und dann den Hersteller dafür verantwortlich machen.

Wie viele Leute sind süchtig nach Alkohol oder Zigaretten? Wie steht die gute Frau Drogenbeauftragte denn dazu? Bier und Wein darf man in Deutschland mit 16 Jahren kaufen, da schreit keiner nach einer Erhöhung der Altersgrenze obwohl Alk nicht nur süchtig machen kann sondern zusätzlich auch noch dem Körper schadet.

Nach der Wahl interessiert sich eh kein Schwein mehr dafür, also mal alle locker bleiben und am 27.09 ein Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle machen


----------



## Boesor (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				BoeMatic am 06.07.2009 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viele Leute sind süchtig nach Alkohol oder Zigaretten? Wie steht die gute Frau Drogenbeauftragte denn dazu? Bier und Wein darf man in Deutschland mit 16 Jahren kaufen, da schreit keiner nach einer Erhöhung der Altersgrenze obwohl Alk nicht nur süchtig machen kann sondern zusätzlich auch noch dem Körper schadet.



Einfach mal googlen, da findest du schnell heraus, wie sie dazu steht.



> Nach der Wahl interessiert sich eh kein Schwein mehr dafür, also mal alle locker bleiben und am 27.09 ein Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle machen



Bei euch klingt das ja schon so, als würde nach der Wahl überhaupt nichts mehr interessieren.
Da täuscht ihr euch aber. nach der Wahl (und einem evtl. Regierungswechsel) gehts erst richtig los. In welche Richtung ist natürlich eine andere Frage.

So oder so, wer alles, was jetzt bzw. seit ein paar Wochen/Monaten aus der Politik kommt als Wahlkampf abtut macht es sich viel zu einfach.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				BoeMatic am 06.07.2009 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich Blizzard wäre, hätte ich mich an so einer "Diskussion" auch nicht beteiligt.
> Die haben ein System eingebaut, welches es den Eltern erlaubt die Spielzeit ihrer Kiddies einzuschränken. Wenn die sich mit so etwas aber nicht beschäftigen wollen, dann dürfen sie auch nicht rumweinen, wenn ihr Kind in eine solche Sucht abrutscht und dann den Hersteller dafür verantwortlich machen.



Richtig, das wird ja oft unter den Tisch gekehrt oder diese Personen wissen es gar nicht: Es gibt in WoW ja schon elterliche Freigaben, in denen man alles einstellen  und die Spielzeit begrenzen kann. Die technischen Maßnahmen wurden dafür doch schon längst in dem Spiel geschaffen  

_Edit_: Hab mal ein Screenie davon gemacht: http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/5124/elterlichefreigabe.jpg

Also kann man Blizzard auf keinen Fall vorwerfen, sie würden nichts tun. Diese Funktionen müssen eben auch genutzt werden.


----------



## Enisra (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

also wenn die Eltern sich heute schon nicht dafür interessieren, was die Plagen machen
was bringt das dann?

Wie schon lang und breit erklärt gibt´s doch ne Elternfreigabe, wo man den Zugang recklementieren kann
aber dann müsste man sich ja so mit denen beschäftigen, nicht genug das die Schmarotzer auch noch Jahre lang unnütz bei einem rumlungern

Und wie soll das überprüfbar sein, wenn der Account über die Eltern läuft?
Alleine wenn sich der Kleine beim Gespräch mit dem GM verplappert, aber das dürfte auch nicht die Mehrheit sein


----------



## BoeMatic (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 06.07.2009 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei euch klingt das ja schon so, als würde nach der Wahl überhaupt nichts mehr interessieren.
> Da täuscht ihr euch aber. nach der Wahl (und einem evtl. Regierungswechsel) gehts erst richtig los. In welche Richtung ist natürlich eine andere Frage.
> 
> So oder so, wer alles, was jetzt bzw. seit ein paar Wochen/Monaten aus der Politik kommt als Wahlkampf abtut macht es sich viel zu einfach.



Naja, alles nicht. Aber ich denke viele von denen, die in letzter Zeit so große Reden geschwungen haben, werden danach wieder verstummen.
Ich meine, es geht  auch darum generell Stimmen für die eigene Partei zu sammeln.
Wenn möglichst viele Leute von einer Partei sagen "Das und das ist böse", dann sieht das besser aus, als wenn das nur einer allein behauptet.


----------



## Boesor (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				BoeMatic am 06.07.2009 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn möglichst viele Leute von einer Partei sagen "Das und das ist böse", dann sieht das besser aus, als wenn das nur einer allein behauptet.



Nur muss man hier mal schauen wer es gesagt hat.
das ist nunmal der Job der Drogenbeauftragten, ob vor, nach oder auch im Wahlkampf.


----------



## HanFred (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 06.07.2009 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur muss man hier mal schauen wer es gesagt hat.
> das ist nunmal der Job der Drogenbeauftragten, ob vor, nach oder auch im Wahlkampf.


wenn das dieselben drogenbeauftragten sind, die das "schweizer modell" bezüglich heroinabgabe abgelehnt haben, obwohl der versuch nur positive auswirkungen hatte, sind diese beauftragten wohl nicht allzu fähig, ihren job zu erledigen.


edit: zumindest auf Bätzing scheint das nicht zuzutreffen, im gegenteil.


----------



## CracktoLife (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Das ganze wird schon an der definition scheitern. Im grunde macht jedes spiel süchtig, welches spaß macht, nur sieht man bei den meisten nach  20 - 30 stunden den abspann. Blizzard jetzt den vorwurf zu machen, dass ihr spiel eine lange spielzeit bzw. extrem viel langzeitmotivation hat, halte ich auf jeden fall für einen schritt in die falsche richtung. Man kann nicht an der qualität eines spiels den suchtgehalt bestimmen. Oder anders: Wenn man anfängt spieleschmieden dafür zu bestrafen, dass sie gute spiele zu produzieren, die lange motivieren, kommt man früher oder später an einen punkt, wo entwickler mit absicht abstriche bei qualität machen, um nicht ins raster der indizierungsmafia zu fallen. Was vollkommen absurd wäre. 

Und solange zigaretten und alkohol ab 16 jahren zu gelassen sind, halte ich so eine forderung für mehr als hirnverbrandt (wobei ich sie auch so hirnverbrand finde).


----------



## Boesor (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 06.07.2009 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 06.07.2009 12:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da sprichst du von der CDU, die übrigen Parteien haben das Modell verlängert
Aber selbst wenn, ich glaube das sind zwei von einander zu trennende Punkte.


----------



## HanFred (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				CracktoLife am 06.07.2009 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Und solange zigaretten und alkohol ab 16 jahren zu gelassen sind, halte ich so eine forderung für mehr als hirnverbrandt (wobei ich sie auch so hirnverbrand finde).


*verbrannt*  
und, naja, ganz unrecht hasst du damit nicht. es gibt erstmal wichtigere drogenprobleme zu lösen, wobei das grundsätzlich kein argument ist, geringere probleme nicht anzugehen.


----------



## Boesor (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				CracktoLife am 06.07.2009 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ganze wird schon an der definition scheitern. Im grunde macht jedes spiel süchtig, welches spaß macht, nur sieht man bei den meisten nach  20 - 30 stunden den abspann. Blizzard jetzt den vorwurf zu machen, dass ihr spiel eine lange spielzeit bzw. extrem viel langzeitmotivation hat, halte ich auf jeden fall für einen schritt in die falsche richtung.



Ähnlich wie beim Thema "Gewalt" wird es sicher möglich sein, Kriterien zum Thema "Sucht" aufzustellen.


----------



## CracktoLife (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 06.07.2009 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> CracktoLife am 06.07.2009 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meinetwegen *brannt*, es ist noch früh.


----------



## Malifurion (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Bäh! Inkompetente Politiker rätseln weiter über die heutige Jugend und Gesellschaft, wo natürlich moderne Medien wie Computerspiele im Vordergrund stehen. 
Wenn man bedenkt wie wenig Ahnung unsere Regierungsmitglieder haben, wie wenig Kompetenz diese alle vorweisen, möchte man glatt meinen all diese Menschen dort haben einen Intelligenzquotienten von einer Nudel. Da frag ich mich wie es diese Menschen überhaupt in die Politik geschafft haben. Wie dem auch sei, solche hirnlosen Aktionen werden sich eh niemals durchsetzen lassen. 

mfg


----------



## HanFred (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 06.07.2009 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber selbst wenn, ich glaube das sind zwei von einander zu trennende Punkte.


finde ich nicht. wer keine vernünftige drogenpolitik betreiben kann, wem irgendwelche "signale" wichtiger sind als knallharte fakten, der sollte sich mit etwas anderem beschäftigen.
aber - wie gesagt bzw. editiert: auf Bätzing trifft's nicht zu und damit erübrigt sich mein vorheriges posting grösstenteils.
Pfeiffer bleibt ein demagoge, aber das ist ja nichts neues, kaum erwähnenswert.


----------



## BoeMatic (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 06.07.2009 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> BoeMatic am 06.07.2009 12:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist halt bemerkenswert, dass ihre Aussage gerade jetzt und gerade zu diesem Thema kommt.
Ist ja nicht die erste Aussage zur "WoW-Sucht"
Sie könnte auch die Eltern mal ansprechen und versuchen sie auf das Thema zu sensibilisieren... aber nein, das Spiel ist schuld  und deshalb muss eine neue Altersbeschränkung her. Das ist in meinen Augen nur Populismus.

Ich glaube, sie hat so etwas noch nie für Alkohol gefordert (obwohl man da genauso argumentieren könnre), aber korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## Shinizm (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Das WoW süchtig machen kann ist kein wirkliches Geheimniss und eine Altersfreigabe ab 18 durchaus nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Boesor (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 06.07.2009 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> CracktoLife am 06.07.2009 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zumindest der Verkauf und die Abgabe von Zigaretten an Jugendliche unter 18 Jahren wurde in Deutschland erst kürzlich verboten.


----------



## Memphis11 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				CracktoLife am 06.07.2009 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 06.07.2009 12:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wohl gestern zu lange WoW gespielt


----------



## HanFred (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				BoeMatic am 06.07.2009 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Sie könnte auch die Eltern mal ansprechen und versuchen sie auf das Thema zu sensibilisieren... aber nein, das Spiel ist schuld  und deshalb muss eine neue Altersbeschränkung her. Das ist in meinen Augen nur Populismus.


ist es natürlich auch. neue verbote, neue gesetze nützen einen dreck, wenn sie kaum durchgesetzt werden können. und wenn die bestehenden jugendschutzgesetze kaum durchgesetzt werden, werden es zukünftige erst recht nicht.


----------



## Odin333 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Wenn Geologen plötzlich Kernphysiker spielen kommt halt nichts gutes bei raus.

Drogenbeauftragte - ich versteh es einfach nicht. Wenn sie sich endlich mal voll und ganz auf z.B. das Rauchen und das Saufen konzentrieren würden, bis sie diese Probleme im Griff haben, dann können sie sich auch gerne um (z.Z.) diese Kleinigkeit WoW kümmern. Immer wird irgendetwas angefangen und nicht zuende gebracht, weil 1000 Sachen gleichzeitig erledigt werden müssen.


----------



## Boesor (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				BoeMatic am 06.07.2009 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist halt bemerkenswert, dass ihre Aussage gerade jetzt und gerade zu diesem Thema kommt.
> Ist ja nicht die erste Aussage zur "WoW-Sucht"
> Sie könnte auch die Eltern mal ansprechen und versuchen sie auf das Thema zu sensibilisieren... aber nein, das Spiel ist schuld  und deshalb muss eine neue Altersbeschränkung her. Das ist in meinen Augen nur Populismus.
> 
> Ich glaube, sie hat so etwas noch nie für Alkohol gefordert (obwohl man da genauso argumentieren könnre), aber korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.



naja, bei der Sichtweise dürften Politiker ja überhaupt keine Aussagen mehr sagen wir ein Jahr vor der Wahl machen.
Was ist denn so falsch an diesem zeitpunkt? Ist das Suchtproblem bei Onlinespielen schon seit jahren ein so großes Problem? Ich denke nicht.
Dieser Zeitpunkt ist so gut wie jeder andere.

Beim Alkohol gibts ja bereits eine Differenzierung (übrigens hatte sie da auch Forderungen, beispielsweise nach jugendlichen testkäufern)
Bei WOW und Co gibt es eben noch überhaupt keine Beschränkungen, weil das problem ein relativ junges ist.

ich halte jedenfalls nichts davon, sich einen künstlichen "Ruhezustand" vor der wahl aufzulegen. Der systembedingte ist mir schon viel zu umfassend.


----------



## Drinius (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 06.07.2009 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Drinius am 06.07.2009 11:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zeige mir bitte den Satz, in dem ich das behauptet habe.
Außerdem gibt es in WoW sowas wie eine Elternkontrolle mit seperatem Passwort - man könnte ja auf den Gedanken kommen, diese für die Schützlinge zu aktivieren...
Und nochmal zum Nachdenken: In welchen Fällen hat sich der Pfeiffer denn bisher so geäußert und war er deiner Meinung nach wirklich immer neutral bei den Äußerungen, das man ihm eine neutrale Studie zutrauen könnte? Könnte natürlich sein das hier ein anderer Pfeiffer gemeint ist aber ich denke irgendwie immer an diesen Kriminologen der gerne alle "Killerspiele" auf nem Scheiterhaufen sehen würde...


----------



## HanFred (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 06.07.2009 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Alkohol gibts ja bereits eine Differenzierung (übrigens hatte sie da auch Forderungen, beispielsweise nach jugendlichen testkäufern)
> Bei WOW und Co gibt es eben noch überhaupt keine Beschränkungen, weil das problem ein relativ junges ist.


alkohol trinken jugendliche wohl vorwiegend eher nicht zuhause.
MMORPGS spielt man aber i.d.r. zuhause.
die eltern könn(t)en über den gamekonsum eine viel bessere kontrolle ausüben, als das beim alkohol jemals der fall war.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Alle Verbote oder so bringen nichts, wenn die Eltern der Kinder auf gut Deutsch gesagt, zu beschränkt sind und nicht merken/merken wollen, was und wie lange ihre minderjährigen Kinder spielen.

Im Fall WoW und dessen Suchtpotential sind einzig und allein die Eltern bzw. Erziehungsberechtigten dafür verantwortlich.

Wenn diese es nicht auf die Reihe kriegen, dafür zu sorgen, das ihre Kinder nicht den ganzen Tag vor dem PC sitzen und WoW oder sonstige suchtgefährdete Spiele spielen, dann sollte man ihnen das Sorgerecht für die Kinder sofort entziehen.

Alles andere hat mit Jugendschutz nichts zu tun, ausser dass die Politiker auf den ersten Blick gut da stehen, wenn sie Propagandaparolen wie "Verbietet Killerspiele" oder "Verbietet Suchtspiele" loslassen, ohne den wirklichen Grund für diese Probleme zu beheben.


----------



## Boesor (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Drinius am 06.07.2009 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 06.07.2009 12:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  na ich frage doch nach, wenn du das behauptet hättest bräuchte ich ja nichtmehr fragen.


----------



## Boesor (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 06.07.2009 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> die eltern könn(t)en über den gamekonsum eine viel bessere kontrolle ausüben, als das beim alkohol jemals der fall war.



Da stimme ich dir absolut zu.
Aber es herrscht wohl die meinung vor, dass den Eltern diese Konmtrolle nicht zugetraut werden kann.
Und ich bin geneigt, mich dieser Ansicht anzuschließen, obwohl ich mich da hoffentlich irre.
Aber ich traue Eltern was neue Medien angeht einfach wenig zu.


----------



## HanFred (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 06.07.2009 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es herrscht wohl die meinung vor, dass den Eltern diese Konmtrolle nicht zugetraut werden kann.
> Und ich bin geneigt, mich dieser Ansicht anzuschließen, obwohl ich mich da hoffentlich irre.
> Aber ich traue Eltern was neue Medien angeht einfach wenig zu.


da will ich dir gar nicht widersprechen, aber ich bin mir dafür ganz sicher, dass der staat diese aufgabe nicht wirksam übernehmen _kann_. und politiker kennen sich anscheinend auch kein bisschen besser mit der materie aus als durchschnittseltern, also was soll das ganze? es läuft wieder auf eine alibiübung hinaus. ein manöver ohne wirkung.


----------



## BoeMatic (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 06.07.2009 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> BoeMatic am 06.07.2009 12:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, die Idee finde ich gar nicht mal schlecht mit dem einen Jahr vor der Wahl  
Für mich sieht das halt so aus als wolle sie sich einfach in die politschen Forderungen, was Internet und Videospiele angeht, mit einreihen.

Außerdem gibt es bei WoW sehr wohl Beschränkungen, Die Eltern können festlegen wann und wie lange gespiel werden darf! Allerdings wissen das die meisten nicht oder wollen es nicht wissen (habe ich ja bereits angesprochen)
WoW ist kein brutales Spiel oder so, eine Altersfreigabe ab 12 geht in meinen Augen in Ordnung. 
Ich sehe das Problem bei den Eltern, die sich nicht darum kümmern, was ihre Kinder am PC treiben. Aber niemand versucht, mal ein bisschen Aufklärung zu betreiben. Stattdessen werden immer nur Verbote und Beschränkungen gefordert.


----------



## Boesor (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 06.07.2009 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> da will ich dir gar nicht widersprechen, aber ich bin mir dafür ganz sicher, dass der staat diese aufgabe nicht wirksam übernehmen _kann_.



Jedenfalls nicht so wirksam wie Eltern.
Dennoch wäre ein "ab 18" vielleicht schon wirksamer als gar nichts.
Einerseits als Zugangserschwernis und andererseits als Siganl für Eltern, die denke ich vielfach überhaupt nichts von diesem Problem wissen, auch die engagierten Eltern nicht.

Da wäre natürlich auch ein wenig Unterstützung und Aufklärung durch Blizzard hilfreich, aber das ein Unternehmen sich da eher bedeckt hält ist verständlich.
Bis die sache eben größere öffentliche Resonanz erhält.


----------



## HanFred (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 06.07.2009 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Dennoch wäre ein "ab 18" vielleicht schon wirksamer als gar nichts.


ich bezweifle es.
meine eltern waren übrigens vor 20 jahren auch nicht kompetenter, was medien anbelangt als eltern von heute. und trotzdem wurde mein medienkonsum eingeschränkt, ziemlich stark sogar. vielleicht zu stark, wenn ich daran denke, wieviel ich mittlerweile davon konsumiere.
aber es war möglich. sicherung raus - problem gelöst. ok, wenn sie nicht zuhause waren... zugegeben, dann habe ich konsumiert, was eben möglich war.
ok, beide waren lehrer, von daher vielleicht dem wort "erziehung" nicht allzu abgeneigt.  
aber medienkompetenz haben sie dafür nicht gebraucht. "neue" medien hielten sie sowieso allesamt für minderwertig und verblödungsfördernd, inklusive heavy metal musik und comics. 


das problem sind eltern, die zu ihren kindern nicht NEIN sagen können. dagegen nützt ein "ab 18" nicht das geringste. und auch kein anderes gesetz ausser vielleicht empfindlich hohen geldstrafen, die dann aber wiederum durchsetzt werden müssen.
für die anderen ist eine altersempfehlung natürlich eine gute richtlinie.


----------



## Vordack (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Mal ne Frage, da Computerspiele jetzt as "Drogen" gelten, sollten wir dann hier nicht auch freizügig über Koks, Hash, Speed und dergelichen reden dürfen?


----------



## HanFred (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Vordack am 06.07.2009 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage, da Computerspiele jetzt as "Drogen" gelten, sollten wir dann hier nicht auch freizügig über Koks, Hash, Speed und dergelichen reden dürfen?


darüber zu diskutieren ist eines, verharmlosen oder glorifizieren etwas anderes.
sachliche diskussionen wurden bisher eigentlich kaum unterbunden.


----------



## BoeMatic (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Vordack am 06.07.2009 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage, da Computerspiele jetzt as "Drogen" gelten, sollten wir dann hier nicht auch freizügig über Koks, Hash, Speed und dergelichen reden dürfen?



Nö. Alk und Nikotin sind auch Drogen, aber nicht gesetzlich verboten 
Bei Videospielen ist das (noch) genauso.


----------



## Flo66R6 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich persönlich fände eine Freigabe ab 18 Jahren für WoW durchaus sinnvoll und angebracht. Die Meinung habe ich allerdings schon ein wenig länger.

Eine "Elternsperre", die eingerichtet werden kann, ist ja gut und schön, aber ich glaube nicht, dass davon wirklich viel Gebrauch gemacht wird. Das heist nun nicht, dass ich Eltern aus der Verantwortung nehmen möchte (ganz im Gegenteil), aber es geht um eine Freigabe für KINDER im Alter von 12, 13 Jahren (wobei ich auch eine Freigabe ab 16 Jahren nicht ideal fände). Die sollen sich erstens mit Hausaufgaben beschäftigen und anschließend mit Ihren Kumpels radfahren, Skatboarden gehen, im Wald Buden bauen und was man sonst so als Kind macht.

Im Ernst, Kinder in diesem Alter können gar nicht einschätzen, was excessives Spielen für Auswirkungen hat. Sie versauen sich ihren Abschluss durch schlechte Noten weil sie nicht lernen (in der Zeit zockt man lieber WoW) und morgens müde im unterricht sitzen, weil es gestern mal wieder ein wenig später war. Sie vereinsamen, weil sie keine sozialen Kontakte mehr pflegen (außer in WoW bzw. Teamspeak etc.) und werden letztlich depressiv.

NATÜRLICH müssen in erster Linie die Ältern darauf achten, dass Ihre Kinder nicht abrutschen, aber eine Freigabe ab 12 Jahre würde mir als unbedarften Elternteil suggerieren, dass dieses Spiel für mein Kind absolut geeignet ist. Wenn dann noch ein "nicht kümmern" dazukommt, ist die Gefahr halt doch recht hoch.

Und die Leute, die hier Alkohol und Zigaretten mit aufführen.
1. Zigaretten und andere Tabakwaren sind seit einiger Zeit ab 18 Jahre.
2. Alkohol gibt es ja teilsweise schon ab 16 Jahre, harte alkoholika sind ab 18 Jahre.

WoW hat aber eine Freigabe ab 12 Jahren, was meiner Einschätzung nach aus den genannten Gründen einfach viel zu lasch ist.

Gut, den Pfeifer durch die Spiele-Industrie finanziert forschen zu lassen, halte ich für nicht sehr sinnvoll. Dann lieber unvoreingenommene und unabhängige Forscher. Meinetwegen auch durch eine gewisse Abgabe bei ALLEN verkauften PC und Videospielen finanziert.

Grüße,

Flo


----------



## Memphis11 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

wie einige schon gesagt haben bringt eine freigabe ab 18 sicherlich nicht wirklich was, dadurch wird es doch erst richtig interessant für die meisten kinder und jugendlichen, im übrigen würden das die meisten eltern gar nicht mitbekommen, ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele kinder oder unter 18 jährige Age of Conan spielen.


----------



## BoeMatic (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Flo66R6 am 06.07.2009 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich persönlich fände eine Freigabe ab 18 Jahren für WoW durchaus sinnvoll und angebracht. Die Meinung habe ich allerdings schon ein wenig länger.
> 
> Eine "Elternsperre", die eingerichtet werden kann, ist ja gut und schön, aber ich glaube nicht, dass davon wirklich viel Gebrauch gemacht wird. Das heist nun nicht, dass ich Eltern aus der Verantwortung nehmen möchte (ganz im Gegenteil), aber es geht um eine Freigabe für KINDER im Alter von 12, 13 Jahren (wobei ich auch eine Freigabe ab 16 Jahren nicht ideal fände). Die sollen sich erstens mit Hausaufgaben beschäftigen und anschließend mit Ihren Kumpels radfahren, Skatboarden gehen, im Wald Buden bauen und was man sonst so als Kind macht.



Das Problem ist, dass Kinder von heute so etwas nicht mehr machen.
Es sind eben inzwischen andere Sachen angesagt... ob das nun gut ist oder nicht, bewerte ich nicht.

Die Altersfreigabe kommt ja außerdem auch daher, dass Suchtpotenzial bei der Bewertung nicht mit einfließt. Es geht da ja bisher nur um den Gewaltgrad. 
Deshalb ist WoW auch ab 12 und Age of  Conan ab 18  

Würde man nun die Suchtgefahr bei der Alterseinstufung berücksichtigen könnte man theoretisch jedes Spiel mit einem Onlinemodus ab 18 einstufen. Auch FIFA und Co.


----------



## Vordack (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 06.07.2009 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 06.07.2009 13:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber Computerspiele werden hier auch glorifiziert und sie fallen mittlerweile auch (fast) unter illegales   

Ach, ich sabbel zu viel, man merkt daß ich heute einen ruhigen Arbeitstag genieße


----------



## dieFanta (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

voll dafür dann sind schonmal mindestens 90% der kleinen kinder weg und man kann in ruhe spielen und wird nicht dauernt zuflamed oder genervt  was agressionen auch veringern kann ^^

gute idee XD


----------



## Microwave (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hab WoW, WAR, AoC usw. alle nur den Probemonat gespielt, dann ging die Motivation flöhten weiter Geld darin zu investieren.
Anscheinend bin ich immun gegen diese "Drogen".    


Aber es stimmt schon das diese Spiele süchtig machen, das hab ich an genug Klassenkameraden und Freunden gesehen.


----------



## Vordack (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Microwave am 06.07.2009 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es stimmt schon das diese Spiele süchtig machen, das hab ich an genug Klassenkameraden und Freunden gesehen.




Ganz so kann man es nicht sagen.

Sie machen schon mal nicht körperlich süchtig. Geht de Fakto gar nicht, egal was manche behaupten.

Psychisch abhängig kann eigentlich jedes "Genußmittel" machen, egal ob Schokolade, Fernsehen, wichsen oder eben Spielen.

Problematisch wird es erst wenn Kinder zu viel spielen und niemanden haben der sich um sie kümmert/ mit denen sie reden können/ der sie erzieht.

Und somit sehe ich Computerspiele nicht als Droge, sondern als Syndrom der heutigen Gesellschaft an.

Sollte offtopic sein, hab nur vergessen wie das Kennzeichnen geht


----------



## cosmo76 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Wort mit 3 Buchstaben:
 Es kostet viel Zeit, Geld und ist tödlich für andere soziale Kontakte. Und wenn man süchtig ist, will man nichts anderes mehr, obwohl es noch soviel mehr gibt. Und manchmal gibt es deswegen sogar Selbstmorde. 


Spoiler



"Ehe" natürlich.


----------



## Killer0074ME (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

ich sehs an nem ehemaligen 
Klassenkameraden, das diese Spiele süchtig 
machen... hat nie Lust etwas zu unternehmen 
und hängt nur vorm PC am WoW zocken...


----------



## Horstii (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion um "Jugendschutz" nicht.

Beim Rauchen, Alkohol etc. kann es ja noch sein, dass die Eltern das nicht mitbekommen und es nicht verhindern können, da die Kinder/Jugendlichen sich irgendwo ansaufen oder ihre sachen da rauchen.

Aber bei Computerspielen können die Eltern aktiv mitmachen und einfach den Scheiß verbieten. Wieso schiebt man die ganze Schuld auf die Medien...

Eltern sind schuld dass die Kinder so sind wie sie sind. Wenn sie zu faul sind ihre Kinder zu erziehen und dass die Spiele tun lassen, dann gehören sie selbst verboten.

Eltern kennen sich wahrscheinlich zwar weniger aus mit dem Computer, aber wenn der Elternteil ins Zimmer kommt und das Kind schon seit 5 Stunden am PC sitzt und sich nicht wegrührt, ist das ganz einfach: Kind weg vom PC, Computer aus und Problem ist für heute gelöst.

Aber Eltern nehmen ihren Erziehungsauftrag wohl oder übel nicht wahr. 
Es ist absolut nicht das gleiche wie rauchen etc. Hier gibt es Möglichkeiten dies einzudämmen, da es im haushalt passiert.

Wenn ein 12jähriger die Bude vollraucht wird das die Mama auch sicher stören und sie merkt es.
Also wieso nicht beim Computerspiel???

Ich versteh das ganze nicht.
Wieso schaut man mal nicht dass die Eltern nen Workshop bekommen oder sowas, und nicht Computerspiele ab 18 machen, welche nicht mal relativ gewalttätigen Inhalt enthalten


mfg


----------



## Seebaer (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Diese junge ahnungslose profilierungsüchtige Sabine Bätzing  sollte mal von ihrer Profilierungssucht runterkommen. Es laufen immer noch minderjährige vollgesoffene  Menschenzusammenschläger auf der Straße rum. Da ist sie die totale Versagerin. Also werden neu Opfer für die Profilierungsneurose gesucht.


----------



## Vordack (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Horstii am 06.07.2009 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion um "Jugendschutz" nicht.
> 
> Beim Rauchen, Alkohol etc. kann es ja noch sein, dass die Eltern das nicht mitbekommen und es nicht verhindern können, da die Kinder/Jugendlichen sich irgendwo ansaufen oder ihre sachen da rauchen.
> 
> ...



Amen!

Es ist ein wenig komplexer als das, aber im großen und ganzen hast Du den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen!


----------



## Eniman (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



> ...und von der Industrie eine Abgabe von 20 Cent je Spiel, um die Forschung voranzutreiben.


Ja, klar... Das viele Geld (und es wird verdammt viel sein) wird ausschließlich für ein Forschungsziel verwendet, dass sich objektiv einfach nicht beweisen lässt und subjektiv das "Ergebnis" eventueller Studien sowieso schon feststeht.


----------



## NeroOne (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
seit wann hört man hier in Deutschland den auf einen Fraktionsabgeordneten?????

Wenn interessierts, passiert doch eh nicht und tschüß...


----------



## Draconamon (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

die politiker wissen anscheinend noch immer nicht wie die USK funktioniert.


----------



## Ufuk2142 (6. Juli 2009)

*die alte kann bei drogen bleiben*

die tante soll bei drogen bleiben, das ist doch ein witz. denken die im ernst das eine einstufung ab 18 dafür sorgen würde das keine jugendlichen mehr spielen? angenommen das wäre so (was niemals der fall sein wird), was ist dann mit den erwachsenen? können erwachsene nicht süchtig werden oder was? oder wollen die es so machen das man pro tag nur eine stunde spielen kann? ich finde den ganzen scheiß der von da oben kommt lächerlich. von mir aus können die alles verbieten, ich hab internet und es gibt noch andere länder von denen ich es mir kann zuschicken, sollten die es tatsächlich schaffen auch den import von games zu verbieten dann hab ich noch die 1. option internet und das muss nicht ilegal sein (steam, ea store...).


----------



## BoeMatic (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: die alte kann bei drogen bleiben*



			
				Ufuk2142 am 06.07.2009 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ... sollten die es tatsächlich schaffen auch den import von games zu verbieten dann hab ich noch die 1. option internet und das muss nicht ilegal sein (steam, ea store...).



Na klar, weil auf diesen Plattformen bestimmt keine Maßnahmen eingerichtet werden für Spiele, die in Deutschland verboten sind


----------



## Ufuk2142 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: die alte kann bei drogen bleiben*



			
				BoeMatic am 06.07.2009 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ufuk2142 am 06.07.2009 15:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die plattformen sind international,  ich glaube das dürfte kein problem sein inhalte von amerika oder GB zuladen aber ist doch auch egal als wenn es dazu kommen würde.


----------



## RC38 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: die alte kann bei drogen bleiben*

Solange man die Spiele noch kaufen kann ...
WoW spielen eh nur _nette leute, deren Hobby ich selbstverständlich akzeptiere und über deren Hobby ich mich niemals unflätig äußern würde._


----------



## BoeMatic (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: die alte kann bei drogen bleiben*



			
				Ufuk2142 am 06.07.2009 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> BoeMatic am 06.07.2009 15:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anhand der IP kann allerdings überprüft werden in welchem Land du dich befindest.
Daher bekommt man über Steam auch z.B. die geschnittene Version von Unreal Tournament oder L4D, wenn man von Deutschland aus bestellt.

Über einen nicht-deutschen Proxy würde die Sache aber wieder anders aussehen... weiß nicht inwiefern diese Plattformen da abgesichert sind.


----------



## Eniman (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: die alte kann bei drogen bleiben*



			
				Ufuk2142 am 06.07.2009 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> BoeMatic am 06.07.2009 15:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nur aus reinem Interesse würde mich interessieren wie alt denn unser Naivling ist...   
 

Allein schon einen Satz zu formulieren, in dem "verboten" und "nicht illegal" vorkommt, lässt mich aufhorchen.


----------



## Exar-K (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: die alte kann bei drogen bleiben*

Was für eine Bildung haben diese Leute eigentlich und warum arbeiten sie in Fachbereichen, von denen sie ganz offensichtlich keine Ahnung haben?
Wer z.B. Symptome von Ursachen nicht unterscheiden kann, sollte vielleicht doch lieber wieder an der Supermarktkasse sitzen und keine Ämter in Politik oder Forschungsinstituten bekleiden.


----------



## tommy301077 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: die alte kann bei drogen bleiben*



			
				Exar-K am 06.07.2009 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Was für eine Bildung haben diese Leute eigentlich und warum arbeiten sie in Fachbereichen, von denen sie ganz offensichtlich keine Ahnung haben?
> Wer z.B. Symptome von Ursachen nicht unterscheiden kann, sollte vielleicht doch lieber wieder an der Supermarktkasse sitzen und keine Ämter in Politik oder Forschungsinstituten bekleiden.



Was wird da angezogen?


----------



## Sumpfling (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Enisra am 06.07.2009 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schon lang und breit erklärt gibt´s doch ne Elternfreigabe, wo man den Zugang recklementieren kann
> aber dann müsste man sich ja so mit denen beschäftigen, nicht genug das die Schmarotzer auch noch Jahre lang unnütz bei einem rumlungern


Da machst du es dir aber ein wenig einfach. Viele Eltern wissen gar nichts von solchen Account-Einstellungen, sie wissen oft noch nicht mal was ein Account ist oder das Wort überhaupt bedeutet weil sie völlige DAUs sind.

Letzten Endes nützt eines solche Regulierung eh nichts, dann verlagert sich hat das Spielverhalten auf andere Spiele. Im Grunde genommen müssten diese Eltern ihre Kinder die ganze Zeit beim Zocken observieren und dann auch noch bei Überschreitung der täglichen Spielzeit vom PC mit nem Knüppel verjagen. Was dann bei den ganzen kleinen penetranten Zocker-Kiddies so ziehmlich der einzige Lebensinhalt der DAU-Eltern sein dürfte bis das Blag endlich 18 ist.


----------



## MaSTeR_2k3 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ohne viel Schnick Schnack oder drum rum gerede. Diese Frau hat schon lang nicht mehr den Gong gehört.


----------



## Mothman (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Also dass Games und Internet süchtig machen können, da besteht für mich eigentlich gar kein Zweifel. Wenn ich mal einen Tag kein Internet habe, dann werde ich auch schon nervös.^^

WoW-Suchtis habe ich schon zu genüge kennen gelernt. Die gibt es sicher auch in nicht geringer Anzahl.

Ist halt nur die Frage, wie man damit umgehen soll. Die kann ich auch nicht beantworten, aber Verbote für Jugendliche bringen mMn nicht viel. Vielleicht muss man einfach lohnenswerte Alternativen aufzeigen. Mehr Angebote und mehr Aussichten auf Erfolge in Bereichen des echten Lebens, dann muss man nicht mehr 20 Stunden am Tag in andere Welten abtauchen, wenn sich das aktive Dasein in unserer echten Welt wieder lohnt.


----------



## Brokensword (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				tommy301077 am 06.07.2009 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fordere das komplette Verbot von "Wolrd of Warcraft"! Ich verstehe sowieso diese ganzen Versuche zur Bevormund erwachsener Spieler nicht, solange wirklich grenzwertige Spiele wie WoW, Sims x & Co. für Kinder legal zugänglich sind. Die Frau hat nicht ganz unrecht, wenn sie eine Heraufsetzung der Altersfreigabe fordert. Das Suchtpotential sollte man nicht unterschätzen, gerade bei Kindern und Jugendlichen. Ich kann mich noch genau daran erinnern, dass mir meine Eltern in meiner Jugend teilweise den Strom abgeschalten haben, um mich von "Dune" wegzubekommen. Zurückblickend betrachtet muss ich sagen, dass dies genau das richtige war und ich heutzutage gefahrlos zocken kann und auch die Grenzen kenne.



jup genau so ist es, aber das wird Blizzard und alle, die daran Geld verdienen, nicht mit sich machen lassen

die Regierung könnte ja über neue Gesetzgrundlagen für Suchtmittel entscheiden und zB die Prüfstelle entscheiden lassen, wie hoch der Suchtfaktor bei einem neuen Game ist und somit die kommenden Blizzard Mmorpgs erst ab 18 freigeben

die Entwickler könnten ja mal an die Menschen denken, die dank ihrer Spiele ihr leben kaputt machen
und mit der Regierung kooperieren um eine möglichst gute Lösung zu finden

wie zB.: eine begrenzte Spielzeit am Tag ( zb 3 Std = völlig ausreichend), als kleines Plus wird ein Teil der nichtgenutzten Zeit auf den nächsten Tag gutgeschrieben (zb 1 Std)

Wichtig ist es die Leute langsam vom Spielen abzugewöhnen, ein sofortiges Abschalten könnte schlimmere Ausmaße haben, als eine Reduzierung des Konsums.


----------



## DrHasenbein (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 06.07.2009 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Also dass Games und Internet süchtig machen können, da besteht für mich eigentlich gar kein Zweifel. Wenn ich mal einen Tag kein Internet habe, dann werde ich auch schon nervös.^^
> 
> WoW-Suchtis habe ich schon zu genüge kennen gelernt. Die gibt es sicher auch in nicht geringer Anzahl.
> 
> Ist halt nur die Frage, wie man damit umgehen soll. Die kann ich auch nicht beantworten, aber Verbote für Jugendliche bringen mMn nicht viel. Vielleicht muss man einfach lohnenswerte Alternativen aufzeigen. Mehr Angebote und mehr Aussichten auf Erfolge in Bereichen des echten Lebens, dann muss man nicht mehr 20 Stunden am Tag in andere Welten abtauchen, wenn sich das aktive Dasein in unserer echten Welt wieder lohnt.



Hört doch mal auf euch immer hinter solchen Floskeln zu verstecken.

Alternativen mit Aussicht auf Erfolg gibt es doch im "echten Leben" genug. Das Problem ist aber, dass kaum noch einer bereit ist diese auch zu nutzen, weil der Erfolg sich im "echten Leben" eben nicht innerhalb weniger Stunden einstellt, sondern ein gewisses Maß Durchhaltevermögen und erheblich mehr Einsatz verlangt. Da gehen eben viele eben lieber den leichteren Weg im Internet


----------



## Mothman (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DrHasenbein am 06.07.2009 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hört doch mal auf euch immer hinter solchen Floskeln zu verstecken.
> 
> Alternativen mit Aussicht auf Erfolg gibt es doch im "echten Leben" genug. Das Problem ist aber, dass kaum noch einer bereit ist diese auch zu nutzen, weil der Erfolg sich im "echten Leben" eben nicht innerhalb weniger Stunden einstellt, sondern ein gewisses Maß Durchhaltevermögen und erheblich mehr Einsatz verlangt. Da gehen eben viele eben lieber den leichteren Weg im Internet


Du sagt ich soll aufhören mich hinter Floskeln zu verstecken und haust selber die krasseste Floskel raus. "Jeder hat eine Chance, viele sind nur zu faul und halten nicht durch" ... ähm, ja.   

Ich sag ja nicht, dass die Leute WoW spielen, weil sie "draußen" keine Chance haben, aber nur weil es dir gut geht, du alle Chancen und UNterstützung hast, muss das bei anderen noch lange nicht auch so sein. 

Hör du doch mal lieber auf von deiner Situation auf andere zu schließen. Vielleicht fällt es nicht allen so leicht, wie dir. Es  hat eben nicht jeder Alternativen mit Aussicht auf Erfolg. Zumindest nicht unter bestimmten Umständen. Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du wohnst, aber es gibt in Deutschland Gegenden, wo keine Chancengleichheit herrscht, weil es ganz einfach zu starke soziale Unterschiede gibt. Das soll jetzt natürlich auch nicht heißen, dass "ärmere Jugendliche" in der Beziehung gefährdeter sind eine Sucht zu entwickeln. Aber von dir zu sagen "das Internet ist der leichtere Weg" ist Quatsch. Das ist einfach für manche der einzige Weg etwas im Leben zu erreichen ... und sei es auch nur ein Level 50 Char im virtuellen Leben. Internetsucht ist kein "Weg", dass ist eine Art Flucht (bzw. kann es sein). Pauschalisieren will ich hier garnicht.


----------



## Solon25 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Brokensword am 06.07.2009 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> jup genau so ist es, aber das wird Blizzard und alle, die daran Geld verdienen, nicht mit sich machen lassen


Sie haben _freiwillig_ eine Funktion eingebaut, die die Spielzeit einstellen lässt...



> die Regierung könnte ja über neue Gesetzgrundlagen für Suchtmittel entscheiden und zB die Prüfstelle entscheiden lassen, wie hoch der Suchtfaktor bei einem neuen Game ist und somit die kommenden Blizzard Mmorpgs erst ab 18 freigeben


Und wie soll man das heraus bekommen? Und warum reduzierst du das auf Blizzard MMORPG's?



> die Entwickler könnten ja mal an die Menschen denken, die dank ihrer Spiele ihr leben kaputt machen und mit der Regierung kooperieren um eine möglichst gute Lösung zu finden


Was können die Entwickler dafür wenn jemand ihr Spiel zu häufig nutzt? Inwiefern sollen sie kooperieren und warum?



> wie zB.: eine begrenzte Spielzeit am Tag ( zb 3 Std = völlig ausreichend), als kleines Plus wird ein Teil der nichtgenutzten Zeit auf den nächsten Tag gutgeschrieben (zb 1 Std)


Sie Antwort 1, _freiwillig_... :-o


----------



## Meai (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Bitte macht ein Gesetz gegen übermäßigen Süßigkeitenkonsum, kann mich momentan gar nicht mehr halten. DRINGEND. Seh das auch bei Alterskollegen, sowas ist einfach ungesund.


----------



## Brokensword (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Und wer wird das freiwillig machen?

macht keiner
wenn ich des zu einem meiner Bekannten/ehemaligen Freunden sagen würde, wärs denen egal und die würden wieder den ganzen Tag zocken

Die sind so tief in die Scheiße gesunken, dass sie es alleine nicht mehr schaffen dort rauszukommen

ja und das mit der Suchtprüfung war ein Schmarn von mir, aber dass die Games süchtig machen ist nicht mehr abzustreiten und diejenigen, die was anderes behaupten sind mit höhster Wahrscheinlichkeit selber betroffen


----------



## NaturalSelection (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

die muss doch ni mehr ganz glattlaufen
naja es ist ja auch Wahlkampft und der SPD, dieser Mistpartei laufe die Wähler weg, kein Grund bei solchen Idioten dort.


----------



## OnKeLDead (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ich habe Frau Bätzing übrigens bei abgeordnetenwatch geschrieben, wer eine Antwort auf meine Frage haben will, sollte dort einfach den entsprechenden Link anklicken:

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/index.php?cmd=650&id=5812


----------



## MrXxXxXxX (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich muss schon sagen welche Partei ist heute zu Tage überhaupt noch für Deutschland alles scheiße nur Mist nichts richtiges und wenn mal was dabei ist dann wählen das so oder so nur wenige Leute


----------



## Sumpfling (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				OnKeLDead am 06.07.2009 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Frau Bätzing übrigens bei abgeordnetenwatch geschrieben, wer eine Antwort auf meine Frage haben will, sollte dort einfach den entsprechenden Link anklicken:
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/index.php?cmd=650&id=5812


Du bist der Kanabis-Typ, gell???


----------



## Flecky (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Dumm dümmer, Sabine Bätzing. Soviel Aktionismuss ohne Ahnung von irgend etwas zu haben, dafür sollte es lamgsam mal eine Beratung geben. Profilneurosen halte ich für schlimmer als so eine geistig unterirdisch anmutende Forderung. Ich habe lamgsam das Gefühl in einen Polzei/Überwachungs-Staat zu leben. Das ist das Ende der so angepriesenen Freiheit. Spieler werden ständig unter Generalverdacht gestellt für alles was gesellschaftlich schiefläuft. Es ist kaum noch auszuhalten. Was darf man überhaupt noch ohne das irgend ein Politiker zum Hobbypsychologen mutiert und alles sofort reguliert werden muss. Das Blizzard stumpf absagt, da kann ich nur appaludieren. Wie kann man sowas auch im geringsten Ernst nehmen.


----------



## Solon25 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



> Sehr geehrter Frau Bätzing,
> 
> sie fordern Konsequenzen, die sich Ihrer Meinug nach aus der Studie zur Computerspielabhängigkeit von Jugendlichen der KfN ergeben. Dem stimme ich prinzipiell zu.
> 
> ...


 

Dazu fällt mir glatt das Glashaus ein..


----------



## MaSTeR_2k3 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Flecky am 06.07.2009 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumm dümmer, Sabine Bätzing. Soviel Aktionismuss ohne Ahnung von irgend etwas zu haben, dafür sollte es lamgsam mal eine Beratung geben. Profilneurosen halte ich für schlimmer als so eine geistig unterirdisch anmutende Forderung. Ich habe lamgsam das Gefühl in einen Polzei/Überwachungs-Staat zu leben. Das ist das Ende der so angepriesenen Freiheit. Spieler werden ständig unter Generalverdacht gestellt für alles was gesellschaftlich schiefläuft. Es ist kaum noch auszuhalten. Was darf man überhaupt noch ohne das irgend ein Politiker zum Hobbypsychologen mutiert und alles sofort reguliert werden muss. Das Blizzard stumpf absagt, da kann ich nur appaludieren. Wie kann man sowas auch im geringsten Ernst nehmen.




wahre Worte!


----------



## OnKeLDead (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

nein sorry  hatte vergessen zu erwähnen welcher beitrag es ist  das ist der, wo die zwei punkte hier aufzufinden sind:

#  Haben Sie auch andere Studien bei ihrer Entscheidungsfindung berücksichtigt, oder nur die des kriminologischen Institutes?
# Befürworten Sie persönlich auch das Verbot sog. "Killerspiele"? Hier hätte ich gerne gewusst, warum ich als mündiger Bürger mir vorschreiben lassen muss, was ich zu konsumieren habe und was nicht.


----------



## Skullmonkey (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Also das mit WoW find ich gar nicht soo schlecht  aber würd sich eh net dursch setzen


----------



## Graugon (6. Juli 2009)

Also die Sabine Bätzing sieht mal echt heiss aus!


----------



## NaBoCi84 (6. Juli 2009)

Wozu Freiheit und Mündigkeit, wenn wir ein paar besonders "intelligente" Menschen haben die das Denken für millionen von Menschen übernehmen können ;D.

Dieses Land ist kein freies Land und wird es nie sein, nicht solange Politiker an der Macht sind, die völlig Lebensfremd sind und Ihre Meinung für die einzig richtige halten.

Die anscheinend mediengeile Drogenbeauftragte ist ein sehr gutes Beispiel dafür, man nehme nur die allgemeine Drogenpolitik. Man darf Alkohol konsumieren und Zigaretten rauchen, es sterben weltweit Millionen von Menschen daran. Cannabis welches in Maßen vergleichsweise harmlos ist, gehört natürlich strikt verboten und jeder der es wagt mal ein Joint zu rauchen muss mit der vollen härte des Gesetzes konfrontiert werden. Habe früher mal ne Zeit lang gekifft und hatte keine Probleme aufzuhören.

Nach einem Amoklauf, bietet es sich an Computer dafür verantwortlich zu machen, viele ältere Menschen glauben alles was Medien und Politiker verlauten lassen. Lieber schön mit seiner Alibi Politik auf Stimmenfang zu gehen als die wirklichen Ursachen zu bekämpfen, dürfte fast jedem klar sein welche Faktoren zu so etwas führen können. Ich habe sehr brutale Spiele gespielt und bin nicht Amok gelaufen.

Nun diese bösen MMORPG Spieler, das geht ja auch nicht, die verlieren ja den Bezug zur Realität und sind sofort alle Internet süchtig. Da muss ja mal jemand regulierend eingreifen. Unsere Politiker sind in einer anderen Zeit aufgewachsen besitzen in solchen Bereichen halt keine Kompetenz. Ich habe einige Zeit f2p MMO's gespielt und bin nicht süchtig.

Wir dürfen uns noch auf einige lustige und wirklich kranken Gesetze freuen die uns alle eigentlich zum lachen bringen sollten, wenn es nicht so ernst wäre.

So abreagiert, nicht alles all zu ernst nehmen, bevor das geflame losgeht ^^. 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## xotoxic242 (6. Juli 2009)

WoW ab 18? Ich bin dafür.
Schließlich kann es nicht angehen das WoW der Lebensinhalt der Jugendlichen wird.Die reale Welt dermaßen verdrängt wird das sogar die Schule abgebrochen wird nur um WoW zu spielen.
Das WoW süchtig zu machen scheint ist wohl einfach so.Dafür gibt es ja wohl mehr als genug Beweise.


----------



## Kr0n (6. Juli 2009)

NaBoCi84 am 06.07.2009 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Man darf Alkohol konsumieren und Zigaretten rauchen, es sterben weltweit Millionen von Menschen daran. Cannabis welches in Maßen vergleichsweise harmlos ist, gehört natürlich strikt verboten und jeder der es wagt mal ein Joint zu rauchen muss mit der vollen härte des Gesetzes konfrontiert werden. Habe früher mal ne Zeit lang gekifft und hatte keine Probleme aufzuhören.


Alkohol ist ja auch eine deutsche Kultdroge, die Gesetze wurden ja auch schon verschärft (vor.. 2 Jahren?). Also Deutschland ohne Bier geht echt garnicht
--> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Brauereien_in_Bayern
allein das :>



			
				NaBoCi84 am 06.07.2009 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach einem Amoklauf, bietet es sich an Computer dafür verantwortlich zu machen, viele ältere Menschen glauben alles was Medien und Politiker verlauten lassen.


Es kann auch daran liegen, dass sich die Personen nicht mit der Materie auskennen, wenn anderen erzählt wird, dass in Georgien alles Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen war, bis Russland die Provinzen für Unabhängig befunden hat., da sie nicht wissen, das da auch ein Diktator sitzt... tja es ist immer der erste Eindruck der zählt


----------



## excitusz (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Nosi11 am 06.07.2009 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß nicht welcher süchtige sich von einer altersfreigabe aufhalten lässt. irgendwie kommt man doch trotzdem an die spiele. die ganzen abos laufen doch eh über papas konto.
> 
> und eltern die es nicht fertig bringen ihre kinder vom pc wegzuholen legen sowas dann noch selbst in den einkaufswagen.


Dann stell dir mal vor alkohol, zigaretten,autofahren ect währe wie wow ebenfalls ab 12 jahren.

 Es hat einen Grund warum wow ab 18 sein muss und ich als ex wow spieler (raidgilde)
Bin auch für eine altereinstufung ab 18 und es spielt keien rolle ob minderjähtige dann eh dran kommen, es geht ums prinzip genau so wie bei den aderen dingen die ab 18 sind .
Nebenbei gesagt würde wow ,wenn es ab 18 sein würde, eh mehr erwachsene kunden anloicken, die dann wenigstens richtig zoggn können, aber das ist ne andereg eschichte


----------



## LWHAbaddon (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

WoW ab 18 Jahre ist völliger Schwachsinn, weil der zugang von (normalen) Eltern leicht kontrolliert werden kann. Es ist zudem ein riesen unterschied, wirklich süchtig zu sein, oder einfach nur unter Gruppendrang zu stehen, was bei MMO's immer der Fall ist, da man den Anschluss verliert, wenn man nicht jeden Tag mitmacht.

Auch das Argument, daß einem die unter 18 jährigen in solchen Spielen als erwachsenen auf den Geist gehen ist schwer haltbar (abgesehen davon, daß es nichts mit der Sucht zu tun hat). Denn in MMO's, die ab 18 sind (zB Warhammer Online) ist der generelle Umgangston der Mitspieler untereinander noch um ein vielfaches agressiver und respektloser als in Spielen, die auch Kindern zugänglich sind. (Erfahrungseindruck)


----------



## spiderschwein (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Find ich gut. Wenn die blöden Kellerkinder endlich mal verschwinden, würde ich es eventuell auch nochmal spielen.


----------



## NaBoCi84 (6. Juli 2009)

Kr0n am 06.07.2009 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> NaBoCi84 am 06.07.2009 20:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist mir schon bewusst, ich kenne mich mit der Materie recht gut aus, aber mit 2000 Zeichen kommt man hier nicht weit, so dass ich nicht auf alles eingehen kann. 

Klar Alkohol hat eine Lobby, ist kulturell verankert und ein Verbot wäre nicht durchsetzbar, etc... Aber es ändert nichts an der Tatsache, das Alkohol und Tabak zwei der gefährlichsten Drogen überhaupt sind. Das kranke ist, dass die meisten Menschen die rauchen oder Alkohol trinken auf die Frage ob Sie Drogen konsumieren Stumpf NEIN sagen würden, Sie realisieren nichtmal, dass dies gefährliche Drogen mit hohem Suchtpotential sind. 

Es gibt so viele Menschen die alles glauben, was Ihnen von den populistischen Medien vorsetzt wird, dass es fast schon traurig ist und ein bisschen mitdenken wäre schon ganz nett. 

Ich mag keine intolerranten Menschen und empfinde die Freiheit als höchstes Gut der Menschlichen Zivilisation, deshalb kann ich unsere Politiker nicht ausstehen, die diese Freiheit zu einer Frace werden lassen.

Aber wenn schon so verfahren wird sollten Alkohol und Tabak mit Cannabis gleichgestellt werden. Da man das eine nicht verbieten kann sollte man das andere in kontrollierte Bahnen lenken. Zum Schutz der Bevölkerung sollte es legalisiert werden. Zumal die Repression keine Erfolge erzielt hat und nun schon etliche Jahrzenhnte angehalten hat.
Es gibt sehr viele Vorteile, die die Nachteile wohl überwiegen. Man könnte die Gesundheitsgefährdung durch gestrecktes Cannabis auf ein Minimum beschränken. Die Hemschwelle um nach Hilfe zu suchen könnte man durch eine Legalisierung ebenfalls senken, da es kein Tabu mehr wäre. So könnten Leute die einen problematischen Konsum aufweisen sich leichter an Institutionen wenden die Ihnen bei dem Problem helfen. Mlliarden an Steuereinnahmen und Wegfall von Kosten, welche durch die Repression entstehen könnten sinnvoll genutzt werden. Zum Beispiel könnte man einen Teil in das Bildungssystem investieren und eine verbesserte Jugendarbeit. Die vermischung der Märkte ist ebenfalls ein sehr heikles Thema und stellt ein großes Gefahrenpotential dar, dem Dealer ist es egal wie alt du bist und ob du Cannabis, Koks, LSD oder sonstwas kaufen willst, er will nur Gewinn machen. Die dämonisierung selber bringt etliche risiken, z.B. wenn einem Menschen, immer gesagt wird, dass Cannabis so schlimm sei und dann merkt er, dass dies nicht stimmt, denkt vielleicht das es bei anderen wirklich harten Drogen auch nicht so schlimm sind und kauft diese bei einem Dealer der sich einen Scheiß Dreck darum kümmert. Naja ich schweife mal wieder ab, obwohl es um die Drogenbeauftragte geht, aber es muss ein vernünftiger Umgang mit Drogen jeglicher Art her.

Zurück zu den Spielen, ich finde es einfach lächerlich. Man muss nicht alles reglementieren und den Menschen vorschriften machen, die die Freiheit immer weiter einschränken. Ein Jugentlicher der in einem gesunden Elternhaus aufwächst und vernünftig erzogen wurde wird kaum Probleme mit Computersucht oder WoW bekommen. Ich muss ganz klar sagen, dass bei Leuten, die solch eine Sucht entwickeln etwas bei der Erziehung falsch gelaufen sein muss und die Probleme durch "Killerspiel" Verbote oder Wow ab 18 nicht behoben werden können. Sollen sich die Eltern doch mal besser um Ihre kleinen kümmern und anständige Werte vermitteln sowie einen vernünftigen umgang mit den Medien. Medienkompetenz ist in der heutigen Zeit unerlässlich aber woher sollen die heranwachsenden diese nehmen, wenn nicht von den Eltern mit einer kleinen Unterstützung der Schulen und letztendlich durch eigenes Erleben. Obwohl die Schulen sind wirklich ein Witz, es gibt einfach zu wenig Lehrer und die sollen am besten immer mehr Aufgaben übernehmen die wirklich den Eltern überlassen bleiben sollten. 
Man braucht eine individuelle Förderung der Stärken der Schüler und eine Vermittlung von einem gesunden Grundwissen, der für das Leben wichtigen Bereiche. Fragt doch mal unsere heranwachsenden wie viele Bundesländer Deutschland hat oder wie sich das deutsche Parlament zusammensetzt. Sicher viele werden es wissen aber ein Teil eben auch nicht. Die meisten wissen ja nichtmal wer der Bundespräsident ist oder welche Funktion dieser hat. Die schlechte Schulbildung verschärft ein schlechtes Elternhaus und lässt die Jugendlichen perspektivlos werden, was tuen diese dann? In einem der günstigen Fälle flüchten sich diese in Spiele wie WoW, wo sie keiner kennt und Sie hinter dem sicheren Monitor sitzten. Dort hohlen Sie sich Erfolgserlebnisse, die Sie im wirklichem Leben kaum bis gar nicht erleben.
In den schlimmeren Fällen bauen die Jugentlichen nur noch scheiße, schwänzen die Schule und gehen mit einer "mir ist alles egal" Einstellung durchs Leben. Im schlimmsten Fall wird aus solchen Menschen ein Amokläufer, wenn Sie in der Schule und überhaupt im realen Leben keine Erfolge erzielen können, vielleicht noch gehänselt werden, keine Freunde haben und ohne eine Perspektive aufwachsen wird es richtig düster. Kommt noch ein schlechtes Elternhaus und ein Leben ohne menschlichen Zuspruch hinzu ist man schon sehr nah an einem Beispiel für einen solchen Menschen dran. Stell dir mal ein Leben vor wo du nirgends Erfolge feiern kannst, keine Freunde hast, deine Eltern vielleicht noch Alkoholiker oder Drogensüchtige sind, die dir das Leben zur Hölle machen, etc... unter solchen Umständen ist es kein Wunder wenn ein Teil dieser Menschen ein gestörtes Verhältniss zum Leben und seiner Umwelt hat. Von solchen Menschen dreht dann irgendwann mal einer durch und kommt mit Waffen zur Schule um mit seinem Leben abzuschließen und wenigstens das mit einem großen Knall.

Mal im Ernst, was sollte dieses Verbot bringen? Entweder Sie lassen sich die Spiele von Ihren Eltern kaufen oder anstatt Wow spielen Sie dann f2p Spiele die eine genausogroße Sucht aufgrund des ähnlichen Aufbaus erzeugen.

Nochmal zu den Politikern, ich sehe es einfach nicht ein, dass ein paar wenige Menschen meinen für ein ganzes Volk die Entscheidungen treffen zu müssen. Wir sind angeblich ein freier Staat, also soll man auch machen können was man möchte, solange man keinne dritten gefährdet oder Ihnen in irgendeiner Weise Schaden zufügt.

Also diesmal hatte man ja ein paar mehr Zeichen. Soweit so gut, haut rein  

MfG
NaBoCi84


----------



## Shinizm (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				LWHAbaddon am 06.07.2009 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> WoW ab 18 Jahre ist völliger Schwachsinn, weil der zugang von (normalen) Eltern leicht kontrolliert werden kann. Es ist zudem ein riesen unterschied, wirklich süchtig zu sein, oder einfach nur unter Gruppendrang zu stehen, was bei MMO's immer der Fall ist, da man den Anschluss verliert, wenn man nicht jeden Tag mitmacht.
> 
> Auch das Argument, daß einem die unter 18 jährigen in solchen Spielen als erwachsenen auf den Geist gehen ist schwer haltbar (abgesehen davon, daß es nichts mit der Sucht zu tun hat). Denn in MMO's, die ab 18 sind (zB Warhammer Online) ist der generelle Umgangston der Mitspieler untereinander noch um ein vielfaches agressiver und respektloser als in Spielen, die auch Kindern zugänglich sind. (Erfahrungseindruck)



WAR ist nicht ab 18 sondern AoC..und da rennen genug unter 18jährige rum.
Wer seine Jugend mit dem Schund WoW verschwenden will..bitte...


----------



## Goldmann (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Vorschlag zur guete, warum besteuert man nicht 
einfach jeden bundesbuerger(in) pro Atemzug 
den sie machen mit 20 Cent. Dann brauchen sich 
diese misswirtschaftenden Politiker dieses 
Landes auch keine anderen krummen tricks mehr 
einfallen lassen um von ihren vermeindlichen 
"Kompetenzen" besser abzulenken.


----------



## LWHAbaddon (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shinizm am 07.07.2009 01:12 schrieb:
			
		

> WAR ist nicht ab 18 sondern AoC..und da rennen genug unter 18jährige rum.
> Wer seine Jugend mit dem Schund WoW verschwenden will..bitte...



Sry, natürlich hast Du recht. Ich meinte AoC. Habe beide angespielt (und fand beide schlecht). Und deinem zweiten Satz stimme ich auch zu.


----------



## Crysisheld (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Goldmann am 07.07.2009 02:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschlag zur guete, warum besteuert man nicht
> einfach jeden bundesbuerger(in) pro Atemzug
> den sie machen mit 20 Cent. Dann brauchen sich
> diese misswirtschaftenden Politiker dieses
> ...



Spätestens wenn die Weltwirtschaftkrise noch schlimmer durchschlägt Rohstoffe wie Wasser knapp werden, werden die ganzen Politiker durch richtige Politiker ersetzt die Ahnung von Ihrem Job haben und sich nicht solchen Kinkerlitzchen aufhalten sondern echte Politik zum Wohle des Bürgers betreiben...


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shinizm am 07.07.2009 01:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer seine Jugend mit dem Schund WoW verschwenden will..bitte...


Differenzierte Betrachtungsweisen sucht man hier, in diesem Forum, meistens vergebens ... kann das sein? Vorallem wenn es um WoW geht.   

Warum gibts für 'euch' immer nur zwei Extreme, sprich "100% WoW, RL Loser & versifft" bzw. "Kein WoW, voll der RL Checka & steht mit beiden Beinen im Leben!"?

Die große Masse wird sich wohl im Bereich "WoW spielen anstatt andere Spiele, trotzdem in Maßen" bewegen. Also warum man jetzt von "seine Jugend verschwenden" redet ist mir schleierhaft.

Ihr zockt doch genauso irgendwelche Spiele ... wo liegt der Unterschied ob man in einer Woche ca. 10h WoW spielt oder eben 10h andere Spiele?

Es gibt keinen Unterschied ...


----------



## Tut_Ench (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 07.07.2009 08:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Shinizm am 07.07.2009 01:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen!

Auch immerwieder lustig ist die Situation... 
A:"und? was hast du gestern Abend gemacht?"
B:"Hab mit Freunden ein paar Instanzen bei WoW gemacht und du?
A: "WOW? Das ist doch dieses Spiel für Sozialversager, ich hab ferngesehen"

Da sag ich mir doch TOP!   
Groß rumbashen, aber selber vorm Fernseher rumgammeln.


----------



## HanFred (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

hehe  
naja, viele kennen halt persönlich WOW-süchtige, die sich abgekapselt haben bzw. job und freunde verloren haben. ich ebenso. natürlich kenne ich mehr menschen, die das game in griff haben als solche, die das spiel im griff hat.
dass man von seltenen fällen ausgehend verallgemeinert ist nichts neues. wie z.b. der onkel Alfred, der bis 95 geraucht und nie lungenkrebs bekommen hat. wenn man sein leben lang raucht, darf man allerdings fest mit schweren gesundheitsschäden rechnen.


Spoiler



ich rauche übrigens _noch_.


----------



## Memphis11 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 07.07.2009 08:52 schrieb:
			
		

> hehe
> naja, viele kennen halt persönlich WOW-süchtige, die sich abgekapselt haben bzw. job und freunde verloren haben. ich ebenso. natürlich kenne ich mehr menschen, die das game in griff haben als solche, die das spiel im griff hat.
> dass man von seltenen fällen ausgehend verallgemeinert ist nichts neues. wie z.b. der onkel Alfred, der bis 95 geraucht und nie lungenkrebs bekommen hat. wenn man sein leben lang raucht, darf man allerdings fest mit schweren gesundheitsschäden rechnen.
> 
> ...



na ja, bei dauerkonsum WoW ist eher nicht mit lungenkrebs zu rechnen   
aber zum thema rauchen fällt mir da ex bundeskanzler schmidt ein, habe mich schon oft gefrag wie man so alt wird wenn man kette raucht und sich nebenher noch 10 dosen schnupftabak reinzieht  
sorry ein wenig off-topic


----------



## Malvinen (7. Juli 2009)

Mal abgesehen das man diese B-Politiker nicht für Voll nehmen darf, und das wissen sie auch deshalb dürfen die ja auch so einen Mist verzapfen.
Nur Frage ich mich wie bescheuert muss jemand sein, der sein Geld mit Spielen bzw. dessen Bewertungen und Vorberichten verdient, auf ein Cover schreibt "*Runes of Magic*" macht süchtig wie WoW , kostet nur nichts" (PC Games Extended 08/09)?

Mal zum Thema. Wer heutzutage WoW spielt, der muss es ja irgendwie auch bezahlen.
Wer bekommt unter 18 Jahren eine Kreditkarte, wer ein eigenes Konto?
Leute hört auf euch selbst zu veraschen. Wenn Eltern sich einen Scheißdreck um ihre Kinder kümmern und diese schalten und walten lassen wie sie wollen darf sich nicht wundern wenn er statt eines Engel einen Bengel bekommt. Sorry für die ausdrucksweise aber mich Kotz diese Doppelmoral und Verlogenheit an. Wie wäre es wenn man statt hirnloser Worte mal anfängt sich mit dem Nachwuchs zu beschäftigen und zwar sinnvoll.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juli 2009)

Malvinen am 07.07.2009 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal zum Thema. Wer heutzutage WoW spielt, der muss es ja irgendwie auch bezahlen.
> Wer bekommt unter 18 Jahren eine Kreditkarte, wer ein eigenes Konto?



um wow zu spielen, braucht man weder ein konto noch eine kreditkarte.

trotzdem, das sei noch erwähnt, hast du nicht ganz unrecht:
wie ein kind in einem normalen, gerne auch doppelverdienerhaushalt, 5+ stunden unbehelligt vor wow hängen kann, ist mir auch ein wenig rätselhaft.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juli 2009)

Bonkic am 07.07.2009 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Malvinen am 07.07.2009 10:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... vorallem wieso Konto erst ab 18 Jahren?   

Konten gibt es bereits für Jugendliche, natürlich mit Auflagen ( je nach Wunsch der Eltern ).
Sprich Verfügbarkeit, Limit Tag / Woche etc.pp.

Aber wie Bonkic schon meinte, es gibt diese "Timecards" und diese kann, soweit ich weiß, jeder erwerben.


----------



## Malvinen (7. Juli 2009)

Sicherlich gibt es Timecards für WoW, nur wo bekommt der junge Heiler das Geld dafür her, bzw. wie du selber schon bemerkt hast das Konto unter 18 nur mit Zustimmung der Eltern.



quote=Rabowke am 07.07.2009 10:48] 





			
				Bonkic am 07.07.2009 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Malvinen am 07.07.2009 10:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... vorallem wieso Konto erst ab 18 Jahren?   

Konten gibt es bereits für Jugendliche, natürlich mit Auflagen ( je nach Wunsch der Eltern ).
Sprich Verfügbarkeit, Limit Tag / Woche etc.pp.

Aber wie Bonkic schon meinte, es gibt diese "Timecards" und diese kann, soweit ich weiß, jeder erwerben.  [/quote]


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juli 2009)

Malvinen am 07.07.2009 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherlich gibt es Timecards für WoW, nur wo bekommt der junge Heiler das Geld dafür her, bzw. wie du selber schon bemerkt hast das Konto unter 18 nur mit Zustimmung der Eltern.


Ich versteh gerade deine Logik nicht. Die Kontoeröffnung funktioniert soweit ich weiß nur mit Zustimmung. Was der Sprössling innerhalb seines Verfügungsrahmen anstellt geht die Eltern, aus Sicht der Bank, nichts an.

Des Weiteren, und das mag dich erschüttern, erhalten Jugendliche Taschengeld. D.h. 13 EUR / Monat ( fürs Abo ) oder eben Timecard dürfte sich fast jeder Jugendliche Leisten können, d.h. hier sehe ich überhaupt kein Problem. :-o


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juli 2009)

Malvinen am 07.07.2009 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> nur wo bekommt der junge Heiler das Geld dafür her




ich hab mit 15 zeitungen ausgetragen.
damals gabs noch kein wow, aber das ist ein anderes thema.   

ausserdem kostet wow dann eben doch "nur" 12 €/ monat.
das bekämen viele jugendliche vermutlich auch noch so hin.
überhaupt wärs mal interessant zu klären, wie gross der anteil an minderjährgen überhaupt ist.
gibts da verlässliche zahlen? ich denke nicht.


----------



## Malvinen (7. Juli 2009)

Um deiner Konfusion ein wenig zu lüften. In der Regel wohnt ein unter 18 Jähriger wo? Genau bei Mami und Papi. Und wie schon jemand anderes bemerkte. Wenn ein Sprössling zig Stunden vor dem PC hockt und die Eltern das nicht mitbekommen, ist das Problem nicht ob er unter 18 Jahren genug Kohle hat und woher auch immer bekommt, sondern ein ganz anderes? Konfusion beseitigt?





			
				Rabowke am 07.07.2009 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Malvinen am 07.07.2009 10:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drogeriet87 (7. Juli 2009)

Sollen se ruhig ab 18 freigeben mir rille zum einen weil kids mit 12 oder jünger schon rauchen kiffen und andere drogen nehmen und von nem schildchen wo ab 18 drauf steht sich nicht abhalten lassen.Und zum anderen weil ich den schXXX sowieso net spiele ...

Se sollen auch gleich noch das zocken von games auf 21 hoch setzen , und damit meine ich das generell für alle spiele ,denn wie wir alle wissen macht das spielen von spielen süchtig und fördert gewaltbereitschaft ^^ 

Ma gucken was als nächste sinnlos planlos aktion folgt .... vieleicht meine idee..


----------



## humar1 (7. Juli 2009)

WOW ab 18? Was würde das den ändern. Der großteil der WOW-Spieler ist bereits älter als 18 Jahre alt. Jüngere kommen dürften meist nur in den "Genuss" von WOW kommen wenn der große Bruder auch WOW spielt. Und dann ist wohl eher die Familie gefragt und nicht die Politik. 
Es ist doch immer das gleiche Lied! Und das Computerspiele süchtig machen können, dass dürfte mitlerweile klar sein. Alles was Spaß macht und vom Alltag ablenkt kann ossesiv machen.


----------



## NGamers (7. Juli 2009)

Man sollte hier eines nicht vergessen:
WoW ist nur ein *Beispiel*. Das würde 100% auch andere Onlinespiele treffen.
Ebenso würden die Server um einiges leerer werden, egal ob einen nun 12 jährige nerven, auch 17 jährige, oder ob man mit 17 jährigen gut klarkommt.


----------



## Leihae (7. Juli 2009)

Sehr gut, bloß weg mit WoW!


----------



## Postal-Dude (8. Juli 2009)

Was mit WoWFreaks geschieht, wenn der Acc gelöscht wird:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YersIyzsOpc




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

